# Federweisser— What Is It?



## MedPretzel (Aug 11, 2005)

Germans in the Baden Württemberg and Franconian regions enjoy the fall and treat themselves to a light swinging Federweisser.
<H3 style="CLEAR: none">Federweisser — What Is It?</H3>


...a milky-turbid, aerated young wine with a light and sweet taste. After the annual grape harvest, the juices from the grapes are separated and allowed to ferment thus producing the milky still-fermenting grape juice known as "Federweisser" (Feder = feather, Weisser = whiter).


It is sold starting with 4% alcohol and its alcohol concentration increases during the ongoing fermentation to up to 10%. During the process of fermentation, Federweisser bottles must remain open to avoid explosion, therefore they are difficult to transport and this beverage is therefore usually only available in typical vine growing districts.


Not only is it a tasty fall treat, it's also good for you! Federweisser is enriched with yeast particles, lactic acid bacteria and a high concentration of vitamin B1 and B2 and has a positive effect on intestinal activity.
<H3>Federweisser — When Is It Consumed?</H3>


...beginning with the vintage during fall harvest it is available from September until end of October ...........





Now that you know what it is, this is a recipe I have not tried out, but will this fall.... It is extremely good (I've only had the real stuff - i.e. the stuff you buy)... I am translating the recipe from German, so if there's a question about yeast/amount to use, let me know.


Apple or Pear Federweisser (Federweißer)


for 1 gallon


Yeast: Sherry 
pH: does not matter
Ingredients:
1 gallon apple (pear) cider or clear apple (pear) juice
1 tsp flour (if you use clear juice)
3.5 pounds sugar (for fermentation)
1.75 ounces sugar (before drinking)
1 tsp gelatin finings 
1 tsp yeast nutrient



This is the easiest recipe I've found. This federweisser tastes (according to it's author) better than the stuff you buy. The sugar content before fermentation can be varied, so you can calculate the alcohol level. 


The Federweisser should be started about 1 week before you want to drink it. You should dissolve the sugar in the juice and put the whole thing in a carboy for about a week. Don't forget the airlock. A few hours before drinking, you should add the rest of the sugar. If it is still very dry, you'll need to add about 1.75 ounces of sugar. Afterwards, put it in the fridge and drink it while it's cold.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow!! Those Germans are tough!! About a month of light swinging. Federweisser.


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Hi!





It's really good, I love the stuff. Never thought about making it, until now. I'm having a wine-tasting party (my wines, my husband's colleagues, and a few friends) in September, and I thought I'd spring this on them. Hehehe!!!


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 12, 2005)

Very cool, Martina.


I wish you luck. They will actually be the luckier ones.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 14, 2005)

Licking my lips and smacking my gums


To A "Wine Tasting" Party I'd surely come !


I'd pick up "Hippe" on the way up


We'd pull in your drive in my old Ford truck


You'd know it was us


by our loud Rebel yell.


And obviously more certain from


from theMuscadine wine smell


eminating from our old overalls


As we walked up your drive 


giving all of your guests'our Arkansas, "Hog Call"






*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Hippie (Aug 16, 2005)

Waldo, you take the cake!


Hopefully you are saving all these poems on your computer!


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 16, 2005)

There once was a man from Nantuckett,


whose winecame from a Fine VineWine bucket.


As he said with a grin,


I'll try this tonight at din din.


But if my company doesn't like it,


I will chuck it!


----------



## Hippie (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 16, 2005)

that is too hilarious! you guys are definitely invited!!!!





You'd make the boring evening with radiologists (yeah, the ones with X-ray eyes) a lot more fun for me!


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 16, 2005)

YES!!! How about one more??





There once was a woman from Natches,


Who thought she would make some new wine batches,


She often said s--t,


I missed another peach pit,


I will have to use my Fine Vine Wine netting that catches.


----------



## kaizen (Aug 16, 2005)

interesting receipe. use raw juice or organic ok?


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 17, 2005)

I've never made it, but organic is for sure okay.


----------



## LaddOle (Oct 5, 2017)

Glad I found this recipe, Thanks MedPretzel! 
We lived a number of years in Germany, both in Frankonia and Weisbaden. Love the fall fests and Federweisser. Talking with a few wine makers, understood the concept of making it, just never had a good recipe. Going to try it out!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 5, 2017)

I will tell you what it is... 

it is 

ABSOLUTELYFRIGGINDELICIOUS!!!!! 

German Federweisser (or Autrian Sturm) is a thing of beauty. 

This is still actively fermenting wine with an ABV of around 6 or 8 percent. Since it is only sold when the wine is actively fermenting (and kept cold to extend the fermentation process) it is only for only a short time during harvest season. 

I have made a version that lasted for several months. I took some wine that had fermented down to about 10%. I filled a Cornelious keg half way, sealed it and then placed it into my kegerator at 32 degrees. It produced a boat load of pressure, but once the pressure was released could be poured out and did taste close to the real thing. 

I would avoid using glass with this method. I am certain that glass would explode if sealed.


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 21, 2018)

I know I jumping in late. If you are interested, Anthony Road Winery in the Finger Lakes has a Federweisser Festival every September. It is AWESOME! Polka bands, brats and all sorts of German food along with plenty of Federweisser to drink. I highly recommend it.


----------

